# Things that make you laugh-saving the planet



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

After putting in a 80kw shot blaster and now we have another 12 kw of lighting and some new gantry cranes.

Heard that keep your tyres pumped up and save the planet ad on the radio today.
While I'm not against it in principle it seems a wasted effort when india,china and even uk businesses would be far more effective when it comes to making savings-eg. pc's left on and lights on all night.

Driving a v8 weekend toy, I blame the government- the fuel tax we pay should make me carbon neutral:thumbsup:

As for recycling- our council dump 50% without even processing it.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

So we have all these sh!te TV progs ie Doddering Brucie [should be put in a home, can't stand the bloke; my prob, I can deal with it:thumbsup:] and all these other 'Phone in and vote' progs. On *ALL* of them they have the bl00dy ridiculous 'edge of the seat' 10 second pause before announcing which ZZ list celeb is to be fed to the crocodile. How much energy is wasted by generating these pauses? I calculated [sad I know] that there are over 15 minutes of this each week, and that is not counting repeats and the +1 channels. Multiply this by all the TV which are tuned to this sh!te and there is some colossal energy waste...sorry, rant finishes


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

gf watches tv, I use mine after her crappy programs to type here and watch youtube etc (lounge computer)


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

*TV*

Must be getting old when i flick the tv over and over and find a programme on BBC 4 my father would sit and watch.
Do we bwcome more intelligent the older you get.
Me just a baby at 36, should you ask


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Green is the hot tag line you want attached to your company and it amazes me the things that are past off as Green.

I am surprised Crayola brand crayons does not advertise some of their colors (colours for you guys) as the original "GREEN".


----------

